

Ask HN: How to get motivated to code? - cmstoken

Hello HN,<p>I haven&#x27;t touched code in a few months. In the beginning, it was because I got burned out. I realized I needed to take a break so I did -- had a little vacation away from home for a bit. I&#x27;m back now but I still can&#x27;t get myself to write even a line of code. How do I get started? I need that initial motivation. How do you guys do it?
======
nartz
Start by finding something you want to code. Then think about it for a few
days, and let the pressure build up. Then one day, instead of turning on the
tv or going to HN, remove distractions and commit to 10 minutes of coding with
no distractions. If you're like me, you'll start working for an hour or so
before you get interrupted, but by that time you'll be back in the groove.

------
ollyfg
For me, I think for a while until I find something that I really want to make,
or something that bugs me that I can fix, and even if it's something really
very small, that motivation powers my first steps back into coding. It doesn't
matter if someone's done it before, just do it _your way_.

------
wydyl
When I get burned out with what I'm working on, I just look for whatever
fascinating is happening around the tech space, and try to implement a simple
yet crazy something. I might not finish it but kind of gets me going.

------
blueflow
When im unmotivated, i just open some file, look around my code and somewhere
i find something i really, really want to change/fix (i have tons of
unfinished private projects). And thats my 'initial motivation'

------
bemmu
Make just some tiny edit or write one line of code. Tell yourself that you're
just going to do this one line. It gets you over the initial resistance and
usually I end up writing a lot more than I intended at first.

------
alphagenerator
The code doesn't matter. You have to want the end product. The reasons for
wanting it are personal, but you have to want it.

~~~
notduncansmith
This. Code is a (rather enjoyable for many people) means to an end.

------
staunch
Start with something easy and fun. Don't worry at all what it is. Give
yourself time to build up momentum again.

